# A Fungus Brings Dinosaurs’ Fate to Frogs



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

> Dr. Joe Mendelson of Zoo Atlanta and an organizer of the Amphibian Ark project explains to National Public Radio how bad things could become for amphibians facing a deadly fungus.


Here is a link.

http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/02/20/a-fungus-brings-dinosaurs-fate-to-frogs/


----------

